# Kitchener #12 vs. LEM #8. Which one? Help... I'm researched-out!



## rohfan2112 (Dec 15, 2013)

Been doing exhaustive research on grinders and narrowed it down to these two. They are both in my price range and I'll only be using it for about 5 lbs at a time.

So, if you're on a deserted island with a limitless supply of pork butt for sausage and chuck roasts for hamburger and had to choose just ONE of these two, which one would you choose and why? Oh yeah, the deserted island has a 110VAC power receptacle in case you were wondering


----------



## rohfan2112 (Dec 15, 2013)

Surely someone has an opinion?


----------



## rohfan2112 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, never mind. I got some answers over at sausagemaking.org so I went with the Kitchener #12. I'll post a review once I've had some time with it but I don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2013)

This is the first I saw of your thread....   You made the same choice I made, some time back...  You will like it....   I like mine....


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry I'm late on this post but it looks as if you made the right decision. I have the K12# and love it.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 15, 2013)

I got a Kitchener #12 last Christmas.  I love it.  The largest batch of meat I've processed so far in a single session is around 25 pounds.  It handled that with no problem.

For those who might find this thread in a later search, the small LEM #8 has plastic gears and the Kitchener #12 has metal.  I'm not talking about the LEM with the all stainless steel body, but their less expensive #8 counter top model which is priced competitively with the Kitchener.

Also Northern Tool usually has "discount codes" for $20 off a $100 purchase.  They also will ship items to your local store for free if it's not stocked at that store. The current Christmas 2013 codes are in this SMF post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153828/december-2013-northern-tool-discount-codes

PS - Rohfan2112, I'm pretty sure they will price match their own discount price if you did not have the code when you ordered or bought your Kitchener #12.    Depending on the price, just pick up a pack of screws or whatever to get over $100 if you need to.


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2013)

Both are decent units.

For 5 LB batches, the #8 would be fine.

For whole elephants, look for a larger #?  And more wattage?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## goliath (Dec 15, 2013)

i have the #8 LEM stainless steel model. what impresses me the most is the "Big Bite" auger. the 1st throw on the auger is as wide as the throat that feeds it so you are not continually trying to force that stubborn piece of meat down and get it hooked up and on its way to the knives....

any grinder that grinds and doesnt keep clogging up with the silver skin is a good grinder as far as im concerned. no need to kill oneself trying to clean up the moose shanks  anymore. cut into strips and GRIND IT ...   HA HA HA

ENJOY YOUR NEW GRINDER...

get yourself a stuffer too, the grinders work but a stuffer is the answer....


----------



## rohfan2112 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I will probably wind up buying the Grizzly or TSM stuffer. I may also be able to swing the LEM which has metal gears.


----------

